# Changer l'icone du Finder dans le dock sous Tiger



## Saann (3 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous.
L'icone du finder dans le dock sous Tiger commence à m'ennerver. Je trouve qu'il gache mon paysage. 
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une astuce pour le changer svp?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## GrInGoo (3 Mars 2008)

Il te suffit d'utiliser un logiciel comme CandyBar.
Dans la section customisation on parle de cela ici et la.

Tu trouvera des  icones de remplacement sur Deviantart

On va dans "Customisation" alors&#8230;

Oui mais j'y suis pour rien moi s'il poste au mauvaise endroit


----------



## iShin (9 Mars 2008)

CandyBar est payant. Tu as une version d'essai si ça te tente.
Tu peux aussi utiliser *LiteIcon* qui a le mérite d'être totalement gratuit, mais ses possibilité sont plus limitées.


Edit : Merci d'avoir rectifié COrentin


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

LiteIcon.


----------



## gros tony is back (12 Mars 2008)

merci


----------

